# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Need help and advice on recent hormone panel!

## Zatanna

Hey everyone noob here looking for some help and advice. 

I am 24 years old and a female i am 4'11 weigh 93lbs. 

Alright in the last 2 years i started losing weight esp in my breast. (MY cup sized dropped down from a C to a double A cup now....) I found out i had celiac disease which could have been the cause of some of problem through out my life. Anyway my boyfriend finally convinced me to get my hormones checked out. I get a lot of sebaceous acne. Its pretty bad. Ive never gone on a cycle or anything. I got my results today and i am no expert but they look like CHIT. 

My hormones: 
FSH-5.2 mIU/mL
LH-9.0 mIU/mL
Estradiol- 83.97 pg/mL 
Test serum-20.1 ng/dl
free test-.60 pg/mL 

So what do you guys think? How bad are my results?? 

What should or can i do to fix my levels??

If i put on more weight do you think i will gain my breast back? or are they gone forever?? 

THANKS!!

----------


## Giggle

Hi Zatanna -
I wish I could help you answer your question but I just don't know enough. I'll see if we can round up someone more knowledgeable though.
Good luck!

----------


## M302_Imola

Zatanna, you need to put reference ranges next to your blood work values. This will help determine whats off.

----------


## Lunk1

Where were you at in you menstrual cycle when you had blood test?

As M302 said, it would help to have the ranges but from what I see your levels look pretty normal. If your major concern is your breast size, then of course there is a direct correlation between fat loss and breast reduction. Breast store a high amount of fat and considering that your under 100lbs it's not likely you have a lot of body fat. 

Hope this helps.

----------

